# Ghost Bikes of Germany



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Aside from the short seat post and the weight I am digging the Northshore
















Features:
• Frame: NS 7005 LFT
• Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8 mm
• Fork: Marzocchi 66 RCV 180 mm 20 QR
• Headset: FSA Gravity Reducer
• Handlebar: Truvativ Boobar 740/780 mm 31.8 mm
• Seatpost: Syncros FR 6061 31.6 mm
• Saddle: GHOST VL 1695
• Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT 9-Speed
• Chainguide: E-Thirteen Chainguard
• Shifter: Shimano Deore SL
• Brake lever: Magura MT2
• Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer XR
• Crankset: Truvativ Hussefelt 38
• Brakes: Magura MT2 200/180 mm
• Front Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary Performance 2.5
• Rear Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary Performance 2.5
• Rims: Alex Supra 4X
• Spokes: DT Swiss 1.8
• Hubs: SRAM X.9 X 12 mm
• Cassette: Shimano 11-32
• Rear Shock: Marzocchi Roco Coil R 180 mm
• Front Travel: 180 mm
• Rear Travel: 180mm
• Weight: 18.30kg


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Most of their bikes seem pretty ugly to me, but this one looks great.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

They have a history of undersized bearings in the rear triangle on pretty much all of their bikes ever. You can't buy them in the US anyhow though, because Special-Ed owns a US patent on the Horst-Link linkage.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think they should be sued by Trek. Wow, what a rip-off.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

rep_1969 said:


> I think they should be sued by Trek. Wow, what a rip-off.


why?


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I think they should be sued by Trek. Wow, what a rip-off.


its not even close to trek, just because they both have rocker arms doesn't mean they're the same.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

lelebebbel said:


> They have a history of undersized bearings in the rear triangle on pretty much all of their bikes ever. You can't buy them in the US anyhow though, because Special-Ed owns a US patent on the Horst-Link linkage.


I found this on Chain Reactions website. A lot of the bikes there aren't for sale in the US, like the Cubes and the Konas. This one didn't say that it isn't available in the US like those bikes though, but then again all it said was it wouldn't be available till April 9th


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that bike. DOES WANT!!


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's the link to buy, although a little early. Just under 3k too
Ghost Northshore Suspension Bike 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I didn't know they made gravity bikes. A few years ago when I went to check them out online I was hard pressed to find anything more than white painted bikes put as memorials where cyclists had been killed. It looks great though.

Also just under $3000 for a pretty solid build seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cygnus X-1 said:


> its not even close to trek, just because they both have rocker arms doesn't mean they're the same.


Really? If you can't see the similarities of these two frames, then you must be blind. Luckily this is a pretty bad copy of the Session. And yeah, speaking of rocker arms, I guess you could say they ripped that ugly rocker arm off of Kona. There is nothing special or unique about this bike in my opinion. :skep:


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

I can see the similarities in the front triangle, but that is about it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Teqtonik said:


> I can see the similarities in the front triangle, but that is about it.


same here, if you want that shock orientation theres really only one way to do it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Really? If you can't see the similarities of these two frames, then you must be blind. Luckily this is a pretty bad copy of the Session. And yeah, speaking of rocker arms, I guess you could say they ripped that ugly rocker arm off of Kona. There is nothing special or unique about this bike in my opinion. :skep:


yeah...a lot of bikes front triangle look the same, and at first I thought it was a copy of the Trek..but the FSR in the back changed it....I wonder how that bike would ride with the FSR on the back and the faux bar links...would they fight each other??? Personally I would never buy the first year of any frame...usually the first year has flaws that they fix the second year around....seen that with cars too


----------



## Cygnus X-1 (Sep 14, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Really? If you can't see the similarities of these two frames, then you must be blind. Luckily this is a pretty bad copy of the Session. And yeah, speaking of rocker arms, I guess you could say they ripped that ugly rocker arm off of Kona. There is nothing special or unique about this bike in my opinion. :skep:


I'm talking on how the suspension operates. if you want to sue based on how a bike looks then sure. its not like a 4 bar is anything new here.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

I dunno... Seems like the bike contradicts itself. 

It looks to be built for freeriding or jumping, but I can't imagine throwing around a 2012 40lbs bike. Besides, I thought the 4 bar linkage isn’t really designed for that type of riding. 

That rear suspension design has good attributes for DH as well as AM and XC... but the bike doesn't look to be designed for that either... :skep:


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

"See theirs goes ding ding da da ding ding, ours goes ding ding da da ding ding ding...it's not the same"


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

jmountain said:


> "See theirs goes ding ding da da ding ding, ours goes ding ding da da ding ding ding...it's not the same"


Right on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

Hehehehe


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

jmountain said:


> "See theirs goes ding ding da da ding ding, ours goes ding ding da da ding ding ding...it's not the same"


fffff

well played, jmountain


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it just me or does it kinda look like it's BMW M-powered?


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

The only GHOST that I'm feelin is the ONE GHOST INDUSTRIES MUSASHI ...


----------

